# Baking soda gender predictor test??



## ColorMeFamous

I'm just wondering how many mommies tried the baking soda gender predictor test and if it was accurate? 

I did the test twice (but didn't use first morning pee) and both came up as girl!

For anyone who wants to know how the test works, you put one tablespoon of baking soda in a cup and fill another cup with your first morning pee (although I hear it works either way). You then pour your pee into the cup with baking soda in it. If the pee stays the same then it's a girl and if it goes frothy (like beer or a pop that's been shaken) then it's a boy!! Results are supposedly 75% accurate!


----------



## mommatoB

ive never tried it but thanks for shareing :) im gonna try it though!!


----------



## mommatoB

does it matter how much pee u use?


----------



## tlh97990

i did it and it said boy. i won't find out if it was accurate or not until Feb 25th


----------



## elas12

i did the intelligender with my last pregnancy and it was correct but with this one ?? first one i did came out purple and as I wasnt sure if that meant boy i got a 2nd test and that came out pink in space of a week soo not conclusive and they wont send a 3rd as they said its a girl but I had a gender test at 16 weeks and tech 80% sure its a boy not done baking soda test yet but ive used the skull theory altho each scan pic is diff so hard to tell lol might have to wait til 27th feb for the 20 wk scan a hosp x does the baking soda test work ?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I don't think it matter how much pee you use. Look up baby soda gender predictor on youtube! It shows clear results and how to do it! From the mommy sites I've been on it was correct much more often than not!


----------



## tlh97990

everything i've read said the baking soda test is one of the more accurate gender tests because of something with the pH in urine being different for different genders which causes the fizz or no fizz...nothing is as accurate as the ultrasound but this one is at least more than 50/50


----------



## WantaBelly

I did it with my last 2 pregnancies and they said girl and they were girls. I did it this time and so far it says boy so time will tell.......


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

I just did this this morning, result is girl.. No fizz of any kind, it was as flat as it could be !!! Won't find out gender till feb 26th.. I'm so excited to find out what I'm having.
Would love to hear from others that this has worked for :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah82

Did mine a couple of weeks ago and it was very flat, no fizzing. Had my scan on Saturday and it is def a boy!!! Was expecting a girl just from this test but was very wrong!!! To be honest I think all these theories have a 50/50 chance of being right!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

totally going to try this in the AM, if i have some baking soda laying around :D
i'll update in about 8 weeks after my u/s.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Definitely update! I used my FMU today and it fizzed :/ we shall see haha! Hearing that it's wrong makes me feel better haha!


----------



## Julesillini8

I'm not finding out gender, so won't help with your poll. But i tried this and got a girl result, so I'm curious to see the accuracy for others. ( my husband says its 100% gonna be a girl for some reason.. I have no idea this pregnancy) I didn't use fmu, does it matter what time of day?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I'm not sure! I hear you're supposed to. First time I got a girl result and now I got a boy result (using FMU).


----------



## Julesillini8

That's curious! I'm gonna have to try it again with fmu....


----------

